# 1966 Sears Spyder



## mannymota46 (Oct 20, 2020)

I picked this beauty up from a fellow board member and just finished taking it apart, cleaning and putting back together. I must say it cleaned up great and looks awesome. I’ve included a picture of the bike from the 1965 Sears Wishbook that had the part # to match mine so now of course I’m looking for the correct pedals, grips and a head badge as seen in the last few photos to complete it. Cheers.


----------



## John D. Williams (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice bike, I remember these from the catalog... how about some Esso Tiger grips?


----------



## mannymota46 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks but I have a pair that I’m going to put on until I find the red ones. I also find some pedals that look real nice on the bike until I find correct ones. Will post an update pic once I finish.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 7, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=114475584847


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 9, 2020)

there are some vintage wald pedals on the ebay that might work. I think wald made parts for Murray bikes


----------



## stoney (Dec 8, 2020)

Great looking Spyder


----------

